# Saw Monumental



## Madman (Mar 28, 2012)

I took my wife, son, and mother-in-law to see the Documentary Monumental.  It was very good and laid out lot of very valuable information about the formation of the USA.  
It was interesting to see how history has been intentionally warped for political and anti-Christian reasons.
Sorry if you missed it. It will be in Plano TX next week.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 28, 2012)

Kirk Cameron talked about it on Michael Medved's show yesterday.  Sounded interesting.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 28, 2012)

Madman said:


> I took my wife, son, and mother-in-law to see the Documentary Monumental.  It was very good and laid out lot of very valuable information about the formation of the USA.
> It was interesting to see how history has been intentionally warped for political and anti-Christian reasons.
> Sorry if you missed it. It will be in Plano TX next week.



I'm going to see this eventually.  Something tells me it's going to suck.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Kirk Cameron talked about it.....


.......



Six million dollar ham said:


> Something tells me it's going to suck.



 

Anything Kirk Cameron endorses is suspicious to me.  I saw fireproof........


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 28, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm suspicious of anybody that advocates going back to how things used to be with the pilgrims.  It's fun to think of fleeing to the new world to escape religious persecution...if only the whole intent weren't so that you could then persecute everyone who doesn't share your beliefs.  Christian Taliban at work!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 28, 2012)

Ham....you're a classy one sir.  You stay classy San Diego.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 28, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> You stay classy San Diego.



Anchorman, great movie. Not a bad sig line when I get bored with Dodgeball stuff.


----------



## Madman (Mar 28, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm going to see this eventually.  Something tells me it's going to suck.



Then I wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## Madman (Mar 28, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'm suspicious of anybody that advocates going back to how things used to be with the pilgrims.  It's fun to think of fleeing to the new world to escape religious persecution...if only the whole intent weren't so that you could then persecute everyone who doesn't share your beliefs.  Christian Taliban at work!



Perfect example of revisionist history.  The only question is "are you doing it intentionally or out of ignorance"?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 28, 2012)

Madman said:


> Then I wouldn't waste my money.



Fear not, I'll watch it online for free somewhere.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 28, 2012)

Madman said:


> I took my wife, son, and mother-in-law to see the Documentary Monumental.  It was very good and laid out lot of very valuable information about the formation of the USA.
> It was interesting to see how history has been intentionally warped for political and anti-Christian reasons.
> Sorry if you missed it. It will be in Plano TX next week.



I've never heard of the movie, but I'll take your recommendation on it MM and try to see it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 29, 2012)

Can somebody PM me a let me know why my posts got deleted?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 29, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Anchorman, great movie. Not a bad sig line when I get bored with Dodgeball stuff.



I understand a sequel was announced yesterday.  Personally I hated Anchorman but thought you might enjoy knowing that.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I understand a sequel was announced yesterday.  Personally I hated Anchorman but thought you might enjoy knowing that.



I do, and thanks.  I thought it was funny, not on the same level as Talledega Nights or Old-School, but a lot better than Elf.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 16, 2012)

I watched this last week finally.  Boy was I right...it sucked.


----------



## calebmatthews (Jul 17, 2012)

I was a good movie. Its not a movie for entertainment but a movie to point out the the problems of our nation.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 18, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I watched this last week finally.  Boy was I right...it sucked.





I have succesfully avoided it thus far.........heck, I still haven't seen "Courageous" even though I am a Christian and these two movies are almost required viewing in such circles.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 18, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> I have succesfully avoided it thus far.........heck, I still haven't seen "Courageous" even though I am a Christian and these two movies are almost required viewing in such circles.



I was 9 yrs old when our church congregation had to watch "A Thief in the Night" for Sunday service. For a young person, it was nothing less than abuse.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 18, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I was 9 yrs old when our church congregation had to watch "A Thief in the Night" for Sunday service. For a young person, it was nothing less than abuse.





I had to watch that with my youth group in middle school.....I still have scars......


----------



## Madman (Jul 18, 2012)

Israel said:


> Can that which was formed in rebellion ever manifest anything but its nature?



Israel,  

Have you seen the Movie?


----------



## Israel (Jul 18, 2012)

Madman said:


> Israel,
> 
> Have you seen the Movie?



I haven't. Sorry to have stepped rather heavily into something about which I really know nothing.

I followed a trail in my mind about the "good old days" that obviously was of my own fabrication.

I deleted that previous post...I see it really doesn't belong in a discussion about a movie I haven't seen.


----------



## Madman (Jul 18, 2012)

Israel said:


> I haven't. Sorry to have stepped rather heavily into something about which I really know nothing.
> 
> I followed a trail in my mind about the "good old days" that obviously was of my own fabrication.
> 
> I deleted that previous post...I see it really doesn't belong in a discussion about a movie I haven't seen.



I didn't intend for my question to sound aggressive.   It is a documentary about the “Fathers Monument” and how the Pilgrims came to land in the “New World” and what their thinking behind it was. I believe it to be of value from a historical perspective.  

I will admit I wax and wane on my feelings about the revolutionary period, but I always come back to the fact that God can take anything, even if it is bad, and sanctify it for His use.


As for the "Good ole days" I lived through them and they were not that good.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 24, 2012)

calebmatthews said:


> I was a good movie. Its not a movie for entertainment but a movie to point out the the problems of our nation.



Okay.


----------



## Slewfoot (Aug 6, 2012)

*Going to See it*

My wife and I have heard good things about this movie from those we trust...we will support it.


----------



## Slewfoot (Aug 18, 2012)

*Saw*

We finally bought the DVD and watched it.  I thought it was great.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 18, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I was 9 yrs old when our church congregation had to watch "A Thief in the Night" for Sunday service. For a young person, it was nothing less than abuse.



I've never heard of this movie. What about the other rapture movie from the Albany Church, Left Behind?
Is it because you don't believe in the rapture or the way it is presented in the old movie? Even at nine it just didn't seem right?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 22, 2012)

Kirk Cameron's sticking up for Todd "legitimate rape" Akin now.  Great guy.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 22, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've never heard of this movie. What about the other rapture movie from the Albany Church, Left Behind?
> Is it because you don't believe in the rapture or the way it is presented in the old movie? Even at nine it just didn't seem right?



I know you were asking Gem, and not me.  But it is a 70's flick, not by that Albany church.  And about as horrible a movie as one could imagine.  Awful in every aspect.  Hippies with tamborines singing songs about the end times.  Evengelists that look and sound a lot like the preached in "There Will be Blood."  Bad effects.  Stupid dialog.  

Just........bad.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 23, 2012)

Madman said:


> ... I always come back to the fact that God can take anything, even if it is bad, and sanctify it for His use.


Amen. 
Which is why Rom 8:28 is a "life" verse for many.


----------



## mossyback8874 (Aug 29, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've never heard of this movie. What about the other rapture movie from the Albany Church, Left Behind?
> Is it because you don't believe in the rapture or the way it is presented in the old movie? Even at nine it just didn't seem right?



The Albany Church had absolutely nothing to do with the Left Behind movies


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 29, 2012)

mossyback8874 said:


> The Albany Church had absolutely nothing to do with the Left Behind movies


 
Thanks for setting me straight.


----------

